# Diagramm darstellen mit Javascript



## Guest (24. Apr 2007)

Hallo !
Benötige mal ein bischen Hilfe um ein Diagramm mit Java darzustellen. Ich selber habe mit Programmieren keinn Ahnung und wüsst auch nich, was ich da machen muss. Vielleicht kannmir wer ja helfen. So ein Diagramm soll mit Java dargestellt werden, dass es auf jedem PC läuft. http://www.wissenschaft-online.de/sixcms/media.php/591/sonne.46217.jpg
Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden.


----------



## The_S (24. Apr 2007)

Was jetzt? Java oder JavaScript?


----------



## Ullenboom (24. Apr 2007)

Äh. Also jetzt Java oder JavaScript? Für JavaScript gibt's da eine Zeichenbibliothek unter http://www.walterzorn.com/jsgraphics/jsgraphics_e.htm. (Die Farbverläufe werde nur ein bisschen flickelig ;-)

 Christian


----------



## Guest (24. Apr 2007)

Ne soll schon Java sein.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2007)

Warum schreibst du dann Javascript im Titel?
Wenn du (wie du schreibst) vom Programmieren keine Ahnung hast, wie willst du das dann machen?


----------



## Guest (24. Apr 2007)

Dachte das wär das gleiche.
Vielleicht hat wer ne Hilfestellung.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dachte das wär das gleiche.


Nein, die beiden haben nichts miteinander zu tun.


> Vielleicht hat wer ne Hilfestellung.


Das einzig sinnvolle was man dazu sagen kann ist:
Lerne Java oder bezahle jemanden der es für dich macht.


----------



## André Uhres (24. Apr 2007)

Mit dem Diagramm da kann ich so gut wie gar nix anfangen. Da müssen doch auch zu verarbeitende Daten dahinterstehen, oder willst du das Bild einfach nur nachmalen?


----------



## Guest (24. Apr 2007)

was für weitere Informationen braucht man denn? Sry für die blöden Fragen, aber hab vom Programieren leider nich so den Plan ;(


----------



## Roar (24. Apr 2007)

???:L


----------



## Guest (24. Apr 2007)

Das ganze sollte dann etwa so aussehen: http://www.astro.uni-bonn.de/~javahrd/


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2007)

Um dir das nochmal ganz klar zu sagen:
Wenn du mit Java solche Diagramme erstellen willst musst du zuerst Java lernen.
Wie soll das denn sonst funktionieren?
Ein paar Schlagworte die du in Google eingeben kannst sind hier einfach nicht genug.


----------



## Guest (24. Apr 2007)

Wie viel kostset ees denn wenn man es machen lässt?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2007)

Hängt davon ab was das Programm leisten soll.
Das müsstest du schon genauer spezifizieren und dann in unsere Jobbörse, oder bspw. bei RentACoder.com einstellen.


----------



## André Uhres (24. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie viel kostset ees denn wenn man es machen lässt?


Für den Fall, daß du es programmieren lassen möchtest hab ich ja schon nach den Hintergründen gefragt. Aber da ist wohl auch wenig zu erwarten. Vielleicht solltest du erstmal deinen Beweggrund klären.


----------



## Guest (24. Apr 2007)

Warum ich es Programiert haben will? Weil ich davon überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, aber diese Sternentwicklungswege grafisch und mit dem Parameter Zeit als Animationsvariable dargestellt, brauche.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2007)

Zum Spezifizieren gehört unter anderem:
-Welche Eingaben/Daten bekommt das Programm
-Woher kommen diese Daten
-Was soll damit passieren
-Wie sollen die Daten visualisiert werden

Die Informationen sind bisher sehr spärlich, aber für mich hört sich dein Vorhaben nicht eben billig an, soviel sei schonmal gesagt.


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2007)

Hallo
Naja hat sich erstmal soweit erledigt. Dich wie kann ich ein Java-Applet auch Offline verfügbar machen um es einfach auf einen USB Stick zu packen und es an jedem Rechner öffnen zu können?


----------



## The_S (25. Apr 2007)

das applet mitsamt html-Seite einfach auf den USB-Stick packen!? Oder gleich ne Applikation draus machen!


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

In dem du statt eines Applets eine Applikation verwendest.


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2007)

Okay. Und wenn ich dieses Apllet nicht bearbeiten kann? Ich muss auf diese Seite überall und ohne Internetanschluss benutzen können. http://www.astro.uni-bonn.de/~javahrd/v024/index.html


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

du kannst die class Dateien runterladen und einen kleinen Starter dafür schreiben.


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2007)

Und wie Stelle ich dies an? Habe von Informatik leider null Ahnung...


----------



## The_S (25. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *das applet mitsamt html-Seite einfach auf den USB-Stick packen!?* Oder gleich ne Applikation draus machen!


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> > *das applet mitsamt html-Seite einfach auf den USB-Stick packen!?*


*

Applet not found.*


----------



## AlArenal (25. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Bitte nicht so viele Infos auf einmal..  :x*


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2007)

http://img475.imageshack.us/my.php?image=notbd9.jpg  :roll: 
Mit Firefox übrigens das Gleiche. Internet Explorer weiß ich nicht, nicht installiert.


----------



## Tobias (25. Apr 2007)

Nur die HTML-Seite runterziehen reicht nicht. Das Applet selbst mußt du schon mit abspeichern...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2007)

Okay hab mir nun mal das angeguckt. http://www.phil.uni-sb.de/~jakobs/seminar/instruct/savejava.htm Trotzdem hab ich immer noch keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll, weil ich absolut nichts Informatik so viel am Hut habe. Wäre wer vielleicht so nett und würde das für mich erledigen? Blick da überhaupt nicht durch. Meine E-Mail ist deadskinmask@online.de und folgende Java-Applikation soll halt Offline erreichbar sein: http://www.astro.uni-bonn.de/~javahrd/v005/index.html Wär also echt nett wenn es jemand für miche erledigen könnte. Ist für euch Cracks doch sicherlich keine Schwere Aufgabe


----------



## Guest (26. Apr 2007)

anyone?


----------



## The_S (27. Apr 2007)

scheinbar nich ... Schau einfach in den Quelltext der html-Seite und such nach dem Applet oder Object Tag. Da wird dann auf eine .class oder .jar Datei in einem Verzeichnis der Website verwiesen. Diese musst du dir runterladen (+ evtl. noch weitere benötigte Klassen).


----------



## Guest (27. Apr 2007)

Gut, aber wo wird darauf hingewiesen? Der einzige ist ja direkt oben angegeben aber mit dem konnte ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Guest (27. Apr 2007)

http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenanntfr6.jpg sry vergessen


----------



## The_S (27. Apr 2007)

kA, ich komm nicht auf die Seite, ist von unserem WebFilter gesperrt ...


----------



## Guest (27. Apr 2007)

Aber müsst doch gehen. Hier nochmal der Link http://www.astro.uni-bonn.de/~javahrd/v005/index.html


----------



## The_S (27. Apr 2007)

Das hat mit der Seite nix zu tun. Wir ham auf Arbeit einfach nen WebFilter, der die Seite sperrt ...


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2007)

Weiß sonst keiner was?


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (+ evtl. noch weitere benötigte Klassen).



Ganz genau!   

In der HTML-Datei wird auf eine Klasse HRDPanel.class verwiesen.

Nachdem ich diese Klasse heruntergeladen und versucht habe,
das Applet zu starten, bekam ich folgende Fehlermeldung.



> _java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: StarInBox_



Nach Herunterladen dieser Klasse fehlten noch weitere
Star.class, StarInBox$TimerAction.class, 

und was weiß ich noch alles.

Ich habe es jetzt aufgegeben.

Wenn der Codeersteller seine einzelnen class-Dateien noch
nicht mal in ein Jar-File packt, gehe ich mal davon aus, das
er nicht sehr erfreut wäre, das sein Programm einfach mal
eben kopiert wird; sonst hätte er sein Applet bestimmt
zum Download angeboten.

==> *Forget it!*


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Apr 2007)

> The applet has been developed at the Argelander-Institut für Astronomie of the University of Bonn.



Hier der Link zu deren Seite: Argelander-Institut für Astronomie

Schreib' denen doch einfach eine email und bitte sie dir
das Applet zu schicken.


----------



## Guest (29. Apr 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe Leroy42. Hab ich jetze auch gemacht.


----------



## Leroy42 (30. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die Hilfe Leroy42. Hab ich jetze auch gemacht.



Und? Hast du es bekommen?

(könnte mich auch interessieren)


----------



## Guest (2. Mai 2007)

Naja sie haben bisher noch nicht geantwortet...


----------

